# Early or late Spike on Armeniacum



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 11, 2022)

One of my Paphioedilum armeniacum is sending up a spike. 
I may see it bloom late this year or early next year if I’m lucky.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 11, 2022)

HP7, are you sure this is P. armeniacum ? The foliage looks quite strange ?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 11, 2022)

GuRu said:


> HP7, are you sure this is P. armeniacum ? The foliage looks quite strange ?


Well, it has not bloomed before as it is a large seedling that is going to bloom for the first time, but it looks rather typical of the species to me. It just has a lot more silver area than some. The leaves also have signature jagged edge.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 11, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Well, it has not bloomed before as it is a large seedling that is going to bloom for the first time, but it looks rather typical of the species to me. It just has a lot more silver area than some. The leaves also have signature jagged edge.


We will see how the flower looks like. Good luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 12, 2022)

GuRu said:


> We will see how the flower looks like. Good luck and fingers crossed.


Thank you.


----------

